# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Nacimiento de la rambla de Minateda

## Miguel Angel RB

Hola,compañeros a continuacion os pongo unas imagenes del nacimiento de la rambla de Minateda.El puente que se ve, en el mismo lugar estaba el puente que se llevo la rambla.

----------


## REEGE

Me parece a mi que el nuevo puente será más difícil que sea llevado por el agua... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Aunque nunca se sabe, no?? :Confused: 
Esperemos pronto verlo con mucha agua corriendo por él y que nos enseñes las fotos.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------

